
How to speak (2018) [video] - funspectre
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unzc731iCUY
======
suyash
There are so many great lessons in this video, Patrick was not only a great AI
Researcher but also a great communicator. I curate tips and tricks on
technical communication to make us better at public speaking, writing using
storytelling etc in a monthly high quality newsletter, you're welcome to
subscribe here : [http://tinyletter.com/suyash](http://tinyletter.com/suyash)

------
omginternets
This video made a lasting impression on me. Speaking is really one of the most
important skills not taught at school.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22848034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22848034)

~~~
sillysaurusx
Hi Dan,

Re: your comment from a few years ago regarding LLVM:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054682)

 _So what 's the best way to tackle the learning curve of what you're
suggesting? If I know zero about LLVM and I want to make something like the
OP, what should I do?_

At the time, I was hoping for an answer to this too — my experience with LLVM
was zero.

This lab from MIT 2014 turns out to be a minimalist useful example:
[http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~junfeng/14fa-e6121/hw/hw2.html](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~junfeng/14fa-e6121/hw/hw2.html)

It's a bounds checker rather than a compiler, but it seems to show how to use
the full LLVM pipeline. When I realized that this might be an excellent
starting point toward your original question, I thought I'd mention it in case
it was helpful.

------
fcatus
I got this video recommended to me too today on youtube

------
gumby
His death was a loss for humanity.

